# Replacing center carrier barring?



## Mquintana97 (Nov 12, 2021)

I had a quick question Do you guys think it’s worth replacing the center carrier bearing to the driveshaft mine is broken on my 06 gto I was going to buy a whole new driveshaft but they’re around 600$ + So I was wondering if I can just get away with replacing the center carrier bearing for now any input is appreciated


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

it is possible… it’s VERY difficult to seperate the 2 piece driveshaft at the center carrier bearing. You have to mark it prior to separating. It has to go back exactly how it was sepererated. If not the driveshaft will no longer be balanced and you’ll run into some bad vibration issues. Most people end up tearing up the driveshaft trying to separate it and have to buy a new one anyways.


----------



## CoveKid19 (Nov 18, 2021)

Not difficult at all, however I'd probably do it a bit different than this ham-fisted mechanic.


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

CoveKid19 said:


> Not difficult at all, however I'd probably do it a bit different than this ham-fisted mechanic.


Have you personally ever done this? It is not what id call “not difficult”. Sure the guy in the video did what he did but the vast majority of people including me have a VERY difficult time separating the 2 pieces WITHOUT tearing up the driveshaft in the process.


----------



## CoveKid19 (Nov 18, 2021)

That's what driveline shops are for. Without the skills, tools, or patience, let someone who knows what they're doing install the bearing.


----------



## Mquintana97 (Nov 12, 2021)

CoveKid19 said:


> That's what driveline shops are for. Without the skills, tools, or patience, let someone who knows what they're doing install the bearing.


I live near the sac area and I called the shop out in Sacramento and they said they don’t service this particular drive shaft for some reason


----------



## CoveKid19 (Nov 18, 2021)

Mquintana97 said:


> I live near the sac area and I called the shop out in Sacramento and they said they don’t service this particular drive shaft for some reason


Check with machine shops also. Find someone that understands it's not a good idea to clamp the yoke in a vise and beat the hell out of it with a hammer.


----------

